# Toys For Tots/dB Drag Event Salinas CA



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

November 15 at 



Audio Connection

909 Harkins Rd.

Salinas CA (ZIP???)



As a team we have been trying to keep this an annual thing. This is the first year we have done it at this location but, not the first time we have had a show out there.



One toy per class and please make sure it is a new wrapped toy that took some thought not just what you would find at 7-11 or the gas station.



This is a sanctioned db drag event so drag, bass race and psyclone classes are available. 



Qualifying starts at 10:00 and hopefully brackets by Noon. No trophies for this event as this is a toy drive.


----------

